# Monkey Pod



## DKMD (Feb 24, 2012)

I noticed a few photos from Joe Rebuild that showed some unbelievably beautiful monkey pod, so I thought I share a piece I turned a few month ago from monkey pod. I love this stuff! The dark wood is African Blackwood. It's about 6 or 7 inches across with nothing but a little boiled linseed oil and renaissance wax for the finish. Comments and criticism always appreciated!
[attachment=2197]


----------



## bearmanric (Feb 24, 2012)

nice work there. Look's good with the blackwood. Rick


----------



## LoneStar (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow. Really love the fluid look of the grain swirling around the bowl, nice work !


----------



## Daren (Feb 24, 2012)

I really like that. 


.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 24, 2012)

DKMD said:


> ... Comments and criticism always appreciated!



Comment: Holy WOW! 

Critisism: It looks terrible outside of my living room. 


Seriously that just reeks of elegance. Fantastic work.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't know what monkey pod is, only herd about it on this site, but it sure is purty Is it a southern species? That turning looks viking ish but in an elegant way.


----------



## BassBlaster (Feb 24, 2012)

WOW!!!!! That wood is awesome, I love it!!!!


----------



## txpaulie (Feb 24, 2012)

Beauty!

I don't expect alot of criticism from this crowd, though...

'cept maybe Kevin wanting to display it in his casa!:rofl2:

Thanks for sharing!

Greg, you can hit up Joe rebuild for some of this stuff, fer sure!
p


----------



## DKMD (Feb 24, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Very nice work, got to love the MP. And yes, I can get figured MP if you want it.



Who wouldn't want it? Do you have a place where your turning stock inventory/photos are available? It would be a shame to chunk up one of those slabs for bowls and platters.


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 24, 2012)

Very nicely done. Nothing to criticize here. Only compliments. Great work.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok so excuse my ignorance but what is monkey pod? hard or soft wood, fast or slow growing, is it a nick name, where does it grow and what are it's uses other than turning? I've seen some great photos of it but really don't know anything about it. I never heard of it before until I seen it on this site. Can someone elaborate please? Is it rare or expensive? I know, a lot of questions.


----------



## CodyS (Feb 25, 2012)

THAT IS JUST FINE! MIGHTY FINE!


----------

